#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Alguem sabe dizer se existe limitação na placa csh do 950 para 1G ou 2,5G?

## AlexandreLuz

Bom dia!
Estou com um enlace fazendo 4+0 onde deveria conseguir passar 1.5G porem ele barra em 1G e não ha meios de passar mais.
Minha duvida é:
existe uma licença especifica para abrir mais de 1G?
existe uma licença da csh para fazer mais que 2+0?

alguem já passou por isso?
Desde ja agradeço!

----------


## Zkita

Bom Dia,Alexandre.
Não dá para ter uma ideia como esta seu diagrama de enlace, mais se você está com o 4+0 em cima de uma única porta GE, você esta sendo limitado ai.

----------


## Bruno

ta usando lacp ????
pois vai ter que agregar link ai

----------

